

Ask HN: What's the name of the real time js charting library - seminal

The one with the awesome tutorial.  S3.js or J3.js - something like that.  I can't remember. Thanks
======
milkshakes
<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/>

------
jey
D3.js, which stands for "Data Driven Document"

